# Worst Non-Classical Album Covers



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'll get the ball rolling with these eyesores:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Donovan - _Beat Café_ (2004). The artwork would have looked naff in the 80s, let alone two decades later. The Don is about wistful soft-focus, not in-yer-face synth-pop graphics. Simply awful.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Paul Simon - Surprise.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah, this isn't creepy or rapey at all...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

That always reminds me of this one - UFO did have some dodgy sleeves back in the day. Was it worth it for a lame faucet pun?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Yeah, this isn't creepy or rapey at all...
> 
> View attachment 152988


It's brilliant though.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Walsh must've been high on coke when he approved this one.


----------

